# Sticky  Favorite tractor when growing up



## downtownjr

My favorite childhood tractor was my uncles MM 670 Super...used to disk and cultivate with that tractor for hours...and the best thing was he had a radio...listened to WLS...lol. After that my 4-H leader had a pair of old diesel powered Oliver Super 88s. Loved those old babies...used to roll them down the hill and pop the clutch to start them...lol. The things I did as a young kid. Favorite tractor I never operated but always wanted to drive when I was young and thought was cool as heck...those IH 1468s with the V-8...remember seeing one with a big chrome straight pipe...that would have been a fine ride in the field.


----------



## Hayboy1

well I am not very old, but my favorite would have to be hands down my dads 1750 oliver. Just hearing that ole perkins rip up these hills we have around here was just awesome. Chopping corn into the late evening hours watching the flames shoot out the cherry red stack was just plain cool to me as a kid, and yes we had a radio too!!


----------



## 4020man

I'm only 20, but one of my favorite tractors when i was younger was(and still is) the old 4020. Its neat to start that old tractor to grind feed when its 20 degrees outside and listen to it start firing on all cylinders. Also I love to hear it roar when its on the baler or mower


----------



## BCFENCE

I would have to say 4040 JD, felt like a king ridding up in that cab.


----------



## Alfalfa Farmer

Would have to be the JD 4440. Nice comfortable cab and great power. My favorite antique tractor is the old John Dere A. Loved that 2 cylinder sound.


----------



## BCFENCE

Old poping john, used to rack hay when i was 12 yearsold, thats when they made tractors out of something, Our new ones wont last near as long


----------



## OhioHay

I would say a 4030 John Deere. Been a good tractor. 8800 hours and still running one of our small balers.


----------



## MakingHay2011

Well I'm only 14. But my favorite tractor that we have had on the farm ever since i can remember is the Farmall H i can remember bush hogging fields with my grandad and tedding and raking hay. When my grandad passed away four years ago he left me that tractor. I sure do miss my grandad.


----------



## kyfred

Dad had a Farmall H first tractor I drove and a Jubilee Ford. He traded the Farmall H for a 350 Farmall which we still have and the Jubilee for a 4000 Ford diesel. I mowed hay with both tractors and probably have more time on the 4000 witch we still use for tedding and raking. I don't know which was my favorite liked the size of the 350 Farmall and the sound of the Ford diesel. Both are still good tractors not ready to be retired. We have a 3020 JD, 4000 Ford 70's model and Kubota M5030SU but the old American iron is hard to beat for what we use them for.


----------



## springhollowhayfarm

JD 4020, and JD 4440. still have the 4020, was my dads, motor been rebuilt once, has 16,000+hours on it. You should see the groves in the gearshift. It ran a loader for years untill we took it off and sold it last year and let the newer tractors take charge. It was used up till last year almost daily year round, now it don't do so much, I did start it up and let it run this past weekend while it was warmer weather, had to charge batteries and put block heater on it and shot of ether to get it fired up. Here is a photo of it stuck about 3 years ago trying to feed some two year old hay.










We sold the 4440 two years ago when we stopped row cropping. it had 6100 hours on it, first tractor I ever drove, it had the power shift trans, first time I drove it sitting in my dads lap I shifted a gear and it jerked and I jerked the gearshift at same time, and there we went back and forth till my dad hit the clutch and stoped it. LOL. I learned to use that hand rest by the gearshift after that.


----------



## bluefarmer

grandpa has John Deere B, I cut my teeth on that tractor raking hay with a NH rolabar pull type side delivery rake you could turn on a dime,and if you wasn't carefull there would be black marks on the tongue and a unhappy grandpa! Later we bought a V rake and it just didn't hardly have enough power


----------



## Tim/South

JD 60, I still own it. Dad bought it while in the service. My grandfather used it as one of his own.
My grandfather also had a 60, an M and a 530 we took out from under the cotton picker when we quit planting cotton.
My uncle had a JD A. I bought the A as a teen, then gave it back to him last year (not running) for old times sake.

I learned to turn ground with the 530, pulled a 2-16 bottom plow.
When Dad and I began haying we did everything with our 60 and the 530.
When we bought newer tractors I had to re-learn the turning radius.
Those tricycle front ends could spin in place.
I intend to get the old 60 pot this year to fluff hay with.


----------



## TheFastMan

I'm still young and we didn't grow up farming, but dad had (and still has) a '50 JD B. Something went wrong with the rear wheel years ago and it sat up until 3 or so years ago when my brother got it going again. It needs some more work now and its been sitting under the overhang for a couple years. I really want to get it going again mostly because I hate to see it just sit there and it's taking up space and not doing any work! I loved to drive the old thing around and I remember my dad using it to brush hog. My favorite is one we still use, our '57 JD 520. My brother bought it from some family friends years ago. It had been sitting for a while, but some fresh gas and plugs and a battery and he drove it home (with a JD 40 spreader, too). We've been doing all our hay with that for the last several years; surprising the power it has. It's the most reliable thing we have *knock on wood* with no major problems (yet). I don't know the hours, but the tach stopped at 4044.4hrs (my 2020 stopped at 3000 on the dot, too). I just love the sound of the old 2 cylinders.


----------



## jturbo10

I'm old so I go back a ways...neighbors F-30, Super M, Power block JD A, JD 630, JD 730D, JD 3020, and best of all, JD 4450 & JD 4840.Nothing like a jacked up 466 under load with the SGC windows opened up in the fall tillage season.


----------



## Toyes Hill Angus

View attachment 1792

I have to agree with the 466's making noise (music). The most enjoyable tractor I ran when I was younger is my grandfather's IH 4586. They pulled a 62' cultivator with a 64' coil tine packer.
The 4586 bent the crankshaft in the original 798 ci V8, to it got repowered with a Cummins 855ci big cam III set at 400HP, a road ranger transmission...and 13' added into the frame to make it fit. That was a tractor, he still has it but since they haven't worked ground since the mid 90s it doesn't do much. The paint has turned "old 'binder pink" because it takes up so much space in the barns and doesn't get used it sit outside and the new generation stuff goes in. It's like the old race horse being sent out to pasture, kind of sad in a way.


----------



## Nitram

Mine was dads Ford 8n and to really date myself and to testify to the durability of old tractors our other tractor plow and disc with was a John Deer D with the flywheel starter (also had the crank in the front The Arm Braker) wide frontend. Now I drive a JD 4430 cab can you say SPOILED?


----------



## Mike120

We had a Ford 851. It seemed to spend most of it's time running a belt driven irrigation pump by the "river". We ran range cattle so our International Scout was used a lot more.


----------



## Vol

Mike120 said:


> We ran range cattle so our International Scout was used a lot more.


I owned a 1970 International Scout.....toughest vehicle I ever owned......took it all over the hills and mountains of Tennessee. Even drove it down a 60 foot river embankment.....landed in a brush pile.....had it winched out and drove it home no worse for wear. Dangdest vehicle I ever owned.

Regards, Mike


----------



## mlappin

Vol said:


> I owned a 1970 International Scout.....toughest vehicle I ever owned......took it all over the hills and mountains of Tennessee. Even drove it down a 60 foot river embankment.....landed in a brush pile.....had it winched out and drove it home no worse for wear. Dangdest vehicle I ever owned.
> 
> Regards, Mike


I have a 1967 International 1300B 4x4. Built like a damn tank, durable as a tank, rides like a tank, gets the mileage of a tank but oh so fun to drive.

Anyways, had it after all grown up but my favorite is my Grandfathers 1600 Oliver diesel. Inherited that tractor so it's still around, growing up I'd have to say a Oliver 88 diesel.


----------



## carcajou

Great thread guys. Dad started me out cultivating when i was 10, at 11 i was promoted to riding the stooker behind our square baler. Dad had '74 jd 1830 and a 12 foot 3pht massey cultivator. I remember the front wheels in the air most of the time and turning with the wheel brakes at the headlands. Dad also had 7' double v blade for summerfallowing. I learned quickly how not to overlap or miss anything! When dad bought a second 1830 and another cultivator i figured we were farming big time! Nowdays the fields are larger and seeding a half section a day easy but the most fun i have had farming is on those old jd's with no cabs. BTW is still hate overlapping more than a few inches.


----------



## JD3430

My favorites are the IH '88 4x4's with the DT466's in them.
I loved the last ones IH built in the early 80's with the Western cab interior. They were the first tractor with an "on board computer". The red & black paint job and the hood speaks to me

I'm gonna buy one someday, keep it shedded and never let anyone else run it. lol

Here's a nice 5488 about 200HP.


----------



## panhandle9400

downtownjr said:


> My favorite childhood tractor was my uncles MM 670 Super...used to disk and cultivate with that tractor for hours...and the best thing was he had a radio...listened to WLS...lol. After that my 4-H leader had a pair of old diesel powered Oliver Super 88s. Loved those old babies...used to roll them down the hill and pop the clutch to start them...lol. The things I did as a young kid. Favorite tractor I never operated but always wanted to drive when I was young and thought was cool as heck...those IH 1486s with the V-8...remember seeing one with a big chrome straight pipe...that would have been a fine ride in the field.


my dad bought a new 1468 v-8 in 1973 also had 1568 that time too. Had the 86 series too late70's and early 80's till the 88 's came out then they where a tractor from the past pull a 19 wheeled rake with a 5488 I bought new in 84. Every thing now is all green almost , exception to big square balers. I loved the old v-8 tractor then because it was our 1st real air conditioner had a few swamp coolers they didnt hold a candle to this, it was a either addict also even on warm days maybe the pump wasnt set right ? I would rather run the jd 4020 or 4440, now days all of those tractors are the little line compared to the 425 hp plus ones we run today. I guess my old fav would have to be a 85 jd 8850 I bought out of avon ill. in 89, its v-8 would scream and pull .


----------



## JD3430

panhandle9400 said:


> my dad bought a new 1468 v-8 in 1973 also had 1568 that time too. Had the 86 series too late70's and early 80's till the 88 's came out then they where a tractor from the past pull a 19 wheeled rake with a 5488 I bought new in 84. Every thing now is all green almost , exception to big square balers. I loved the old v-8 tractor then because it was our 1st real air conditioner had a few swamp coolers they didnt hold a candle to this, it was a either addict also even on warm days maybe the pump wasnt set right ? I would rather run the jd 4020 or 4440, now days all of those tractors are the little line compared to the 425 hp plus ones we run today. I guess my old fav would have to be a 85 jd 8850 I bought out of avon ill. in 89, its v-8 would scream and pull .


Wow, you had a 5488 cab? That's favorite tractor from the old times.


----------



## haybaler101

Started out 5 years old pulling hay wagons with a 50 John Deere which we still have today and probably the best 2-cylander deere ever built. Got promoted from there to Farmall Super MTA on a 14 ft. disk. My dad and uncle had two of them, added another later and all three have M&W high torque cranks and pistons and dyno at 75 hp. We used to even run duals on them. By the time I was 10, I took the reins of our 1974 IH 1066 that dad bought new, (I am a '72 model) and I was the chief driver from then on. Spent every year until 2001 pulling a two-row field chopper and pulled a 3000 gallon liquid manure tank all winter. Plus it was our main field work tractor. Ran it for several years with a straight pipe until I was old enough to figure out that the constant ringing in my ears was caused by the screaming 414 turbo diesel. I have always bled red until I lost my IH 1486 to a fire and replace it with New Holland 8670 and suddenly my blood turned blue!


----------



## barnrope

I started out on a John Deere GP. Drove lots of different two cylinders early on both unstyled and styled. Mastered hand starting those old ones early on. Also WD45 Allis's and a Super M Farmall. Still use most of the old ones ocasionally.


----------



## Hand&Hand Farms

1973 David Brown 990. Was 9 years old and the first to bush hog with it. All orginal to this day. Still has orginal clutch in it. Loaded a load of hay with it this week. Needs hood if anyone has one.


----------



## K WEST FARMS

Must be a lot older than most of you.......at least the tractor I remember is a lot older!! I believe it was a 48 Oliver 70....I know it was a 70 , not sure about the year. Had the 6 forward trans. The first tractor Dad had with what I thought was a better gear selection . Would not be of much use today but still would like to find a decent one. John


----------



## downtownjr

I know about those older ones..have some around...usually rake or ted with them. Rotating the older ones around keep them running a bit and tasting the farm tractor life a while longer. The H has a friend of my son's from college from Jamaica...his first time driving a tractor this Thanksgiving. He sure got a kick out of it.

Looking at the pics...a 52 Massey Harris, The Farmall H, an Oliver 66, and an International 560

View attachment 1807
View attachment 1809
View attachment 1810
View attachment 1806


----------



## urednecku

I grew up on a green AO. Never ran just right, but remember the harder the pull, the better it ran. I guess I always will miss that POP-POP-POP.
Also enjoyed my Grandmothers Case, but can't remember the model. It was a 4 cylinder that started on gasoline, then switched to tractor fuel.


----------



## aawhite

Three come to mind: learned to rake on a JD 630 with a wide front. Our first "new" tractor was a 4440 with hyd. FWA. That tractor went 11,000 with never being touched, spent its whole time turned up to abour 175 hp. My favorite, thought was our 4320. Best tractor ever. Spent hours in the bunker silo packing silage.


----------



## KCH

Learned to drive when I was 8 on a John deere R pulling a 4 btm plow. Loved that one as well as a Allis chalmers WD45, but my all time favorite that we had was an International 1256. My dad had it turned up so at the end of the day the manifold was like cherrie red you ran it by the pyrometer.


----------



## cornshucker

1961 MF 35 Diesel Deluxe my Grandfather had. Learned to drive on this tractor pulling tobacco slides from field to barn when I was 5 or 6 years old.learned to mow hay, rake hay, moldboard plow on this tractor. Dad bought it from his siblings and since Dad passed away I have it still pull a tedder and a rake with it, the finish mower and plow the garden and other chores . Now my son is starting to drive it so four generations have used it, 12,000 plus hours. Great memories of Granddad, Dad, and now my son on it. Also when we were kids we could hire out to pull (prime) tobacco leaves and my cousins dad had a JD 420 Putt-Putt I loved their sound as we would race each other out the row to get to pull up the tractor. A friend of mine turned the 420 over at the end of the field, my cousins Dad went and got the other tractor and turned it back over checked the oil and water and it fired back up, only damage was breaking off the steering wheel only leaving one spoke of the wheel to drive it by. He did not fix the steering wheel for about a month so we just drove it with the one spoke and a 420 don't turn easy anyway especially for 12 to 14 year old kids but we managed. Great memories, great equipment, great people. I am sure you all have some of these. Good thread


----------



## rjmoses

Drove a Massey Ferguson first time when I was about 8, then my uncle got a John Deere Model 20(?) Loved that sound!

Ralph


----------



## MorganT69

The tractor I grew up on was an old Allis Chalmers D15 Series II, I use to sit in my grandfathers lap and drive it when I was 5 and at the age of 8 I was a full time tractor driver on it. I miss that old tractor.


----------



## Mr. Brookville

Fun topic to read. Interesting to see the different ages represented by the tractor models.
My Favorite tractor was the 806. Biggest tractor in the neighborhood when it came to town in 1965. Really impressive pulling 5 -18's when neighbors were pulling 3 -16's with the big Green popper and the other neighbor was pulling 3-16's with his orange WD45. Plowing or disking or chopping corn at night would turn the muffler bright red. Probably why I wear hearing aids today. 1st time driving it by myself was disking at age 7.

I own a 64 806 today. It is my big tractor.

Mr. Brookville


----------



## DSLinc1017

Well, I would have to stick to my first love. A farmall B. Sorry folks the first are always the hardest to forget.


----------



## 52Trap

My favorite tractor is my dad's favorite tractor of all time as well the JD 4020. The jack of all trades tractors on our farm with thousands of hours and memories!


----------



## Norseman

Massey Harris 44D Special Standard. Used to ride on it with Grandpa. There's just something about a tractor with wheatland fenders.


----------



## Goatman

First tractor I ever drove was a IH 544 hydro with loader. That didn't last too long until dad got a 574 diesel with QA loader. That is one of my favorite utility tractors. Also grew up driving a restored John Deere H in parades with my grandpa. The tractor was bought new by my great grandpa in 1940 I believe. I absolutely love those old 2 cylinders!


----------



## Pa_dirt

My grandfather had a farmall 300 that was probably the first tractor I had ever driven, my fondest memory of it has to be the lack of braking that thing had. Another older tractor that I haven't seen mentioned in the thread is a JD 420,y neighbor had one and as a young boy it was always fun to drive. But then again as a young boy everything was fun to drive.....


----------



## Richardin52

Tractor... what tractor? We had an old model A one ton truck that someone had cut down so it was about as long a a VW bug had chains on the back and four on the floor. The block was cracked so it leaked oil so my father always saved the old oil from the car and dumped that in.

We got it from another farmer that had bought a real tractor. We had a bunch of old horse drawn equipment, manure spreader, McComic Deering mower, a kick rake etc. Put hay up loose but we had a real nice barn that had a nice set up with a hay fork and track.

I kinda thought we were a little backward until I started helping on my wife's farm where they had a self propelled JD baler. That's when I found out what work was. 16 foot hay conveyor trying to put bales into a 30 foot high barn. That old hay fork was a whole lot easier.

So I guess being the only kinda tractor we ever had I would have to pick that old model A.

Talking about it kinda takes me back. The whole family pitching hay on the wagon working together. Dog laying under the wagon. Going to the swimming hole after dark when haying was done. Worst job was treading hay, too dam itchy.


----------



## OK Wheat farmer

Dad had a 1256 Wheatland with a rear entry cab on it. That was a really good tractor but riding in that old add on cab as a child probably has a great deal to do with why I say "huh?" so much as an adult lol. We thought heaven had arrived on earth when grandad bought a nearly new 2+2. Quiet cab, air conditioner (as opposed to water coolers) and an FM radio with an eight track tape player. We thought life could get no better.


----------



## Tyler B

Ha ha! What great stories. Mine is grandpas JD A, picking hay at age 5. I had to stand on the clutch with both feet to stop the tractor for dad to throw bales on the rack...we were both alot slimmer then!


----------



## JD3430

Wow!! Those are some great stories!!!


----------



## hillrunner

We never owned one but I thought an IH 1466 was about the coolest tractor around as a kid. As far as equipment I had actually been in, I sure liked my Grandpas Oliver 1955, I can still remember what the cab smelled like inside.


----------



## haybaler101

Tyler B said:


> Ha ha! What great stories. Mine is grandpas JD A, picking hay at age 5. I had to stand on the clutch with both feet to stop the tractor for dad to throw bales on the rack...we were both alot slimmer then!


You must have had the only two-cylinder deere with a foot clutch.


----------



## FCF

haybaler101 said:


> You must have had the only two-cylinder deere with a foot clutch.


All the smaller two-cylinder deeres had a foot clutch. If the cylinders were vertical the clutch was foot operated. Think models like: M, MT, L, LA, 40, 420 and 430.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

Been watching this thread, and finally decided to reply! My first tractor experience was on a Farmall "H". I was enamoured with the Ford "NAA". My favorite was probably the Farmall "Super MTA". It's hard to pick a favorite, as I loved them all (except the John Deere "unstyled B"). Had a lot of exposure to early diesels too! Fordson New Major, Fordson Dexta, Ford 641-D, Allis Chalmers WD45 Diesel. My own tractors have been all blue Fords, 4000D SOS, 3000G SOS (these 2 traded off) 5610D, 3910D, 5610-II D (I have the last 3 at present). The oldest would have to be my grandfather's Farmall Regular, which is still in the barn!


----------



## HWooldridge

My uncle had a small Allis Chalmers that I learned on. I do not know the model but it was about like a Farmall H. It was only about 20 hp and did not have a PTO - all the implements were traction type pull behind from the drawbar. I spent more than a few hours on that tractor plowing his 120 acres of orchards to keep the grass down. The next thing I got to play with was an old Cat D9, which was a lot of fun. My best friend's dad bought one on the cheap to dig stock tanks with and he let us drive it all over the place; that was a blast.


----------



## timok

First was a JD B Helping a friend threshing oats- 8 yo . Our first tractor was a Farmall H narrow front. Then came The Allis WC. Then the Oliver 60 (mom still has it,sad shape tho-motor stuck - head froze and broke is what it was parked for) , Then the Allis WD with the Freeman Loader (Only loader we ever had) Last on the farm '55 Farmall 400 (whitch I now own and use after shipping it from Iowa to Oklahoma). All these were drawbar tractors, never had a 3 point on the farm, I also have a '54 Allis Wd 45. I have since put a 3 point on the 400 and the WD45 had one when I bought it.
Great tread- This is history that is dissappearing before our very eyes. What will the new tractors look like in 50 years. I cant get this plastic stuff to last 50 monthes- Farm safe- later


----------



## donald.kimball

IH 574


----------



## DYNOBOB

Young me sitting on '67 IH 424 my grandfather bought new. In 2005 I restored it (needed it) and his old farm wagon. Still works on the farm.





































.


----------



## whitmerlegacyfarm

I don't have a lot tractors under my belt, i just recently got into Hay making being 26 years old. But when i was a young boy i was with my grandfather all summer long. My first tractor driving experience was with a John Deere 40 w/ the narrow front end. I would putt along w/ the trailer behind for my grandfather to throw the bushel of potatoes in the trailer. I now today am using it to ted and rake hay. I love the puffs of smoke and occasion smoke rings it throws out.


----------



## tnwalkingred

Vol said:


> I owned a 1970 International Scout.....toughest vehicle I ever owned......took it all over the hills and mountains of Tennessee. Even drove it down a 60 foot river embankment.....landed in a brush pile.....had it winched out and drove it home no worse for wear. Dangdest vehicle I ever owned.
> 
> Regards, Mike


MIke,

Were you a hell raiser in your younger years???? LOL. A sixty foot embankment sounds like a hell of ride!


----------



## Vol

tnwalkingred said:


> MIke,
> 
> Were you a hell raiser in your younger years???? LOL. A sixty foot embankment sounds like a hell of ride!


No more than most.....I didn't say that the International Scout drove very well.....just was tough

Regards, Mike


----------



## JD3430

[sub]Buddy of mine had an old scout ragtop with a 191 4 banger in it. I had an old Toyota lancruiser with a 258 6 banger. We drove those things places people would dare drive a vehicle, crossed small rivers, etc. Scouts were tough. [/sub]


----------



## Circle Hay

JD4020. My uncle has one and it just purrs like a kitten. Its one tough old tractor.


----------



## cowsrus

My first tractor i bought when i moved from the city was a JD model A, i still have it, but it doesn't run anymore







Used to bale hay and mow with it. Actually plowed up 20 Acres with it once and it took forever with a two bottom plow. Good old tractor.


----------



## Mohntr

Minneapolis Moline 445, loved that old tractor.

Mohntr


----------



## blainalbin

'68 Ford 3000 that my Dad bought when he moved to the farm that I now own. That thing has been worked hard and abused since then and is still going strong. It looks like hell but still only needs the block heater when it gets under 10 C. Love that tractor - but I have to admit I'm getting tired of the manual steering.


----------



## SchoolhouseFarm

My parents didn't farm, so I got started late, around 13, I guess. My favorite was the International Farmall 544. The use and abuse we gave it and it still worked great. It's still in town, but my friend doesn't own it anymore. We called it the "Irrational". If I had known he was going to trade it, I would have bought it. Anyway, I bought my Ford 5600 dual power just before he traded it and actually like it even better than the old Irrational. Still miss the height of the row-crop; the Ford's a utility.


----------



## LeadFarmer

Growing up my favorite tractor was definitely our old John Deere 4440. The coolest part about it is that we still have it, and we still use it! It doesn't do any hard work now, it is a permanent rake tractor. Great machine, I would love to have one more to pull my other set of rakes.

Nowadays I'm pretty torn between the John Deere 8310 RT and the Case Quadtrac 535. The 8310 is just an absolute Cadillac. Such a nice interior, bad ass Air Conditioner, hands free Bluetooth, great stereo with a freakin subwoofer and two auxiliary inputs. Really makes a long day as easy and plush as possible, not to mention the tractor is a monster.

I'm pretty partial to the big Case though, just based on raw power. There is nothing quite like driving this mammoth and hearing that turbo wind up as I put nine 37" shanks all the way into the dirt.


----------



## ARD Farm

My favorite tractor isn't. My Grandad farmed with horses, a single bottom sulky plow a pull cultivator and had the neighbor guy harvest the crops with his 'machine'....

Horses, horse fly's, carrots, sweat and little ground compaction. Thats what farming is about.

No green here BTW.


----------



## dubltrubl

We didn't farm when I was growing up, but used to help relatives out during harvest time. My favorite was the old JD 4020. In it's day, it was badass! Can still remember when our cousin got his first one with hydrostatic! OMG,,I think I wore it out shifting back and forth it was so fun and cool! Spent many an hour pulling a rice cart alongside a combine in the fall. Sigh, sure miss that, but my hearin don't!
Steve


----------



## NCSteveH

My favorite is my Farmall Super H, can't explain it but there is something mystical about sitting up there pulling the rake, it's like all the worries go away and a calm peace settles in.


----------



## rowfarmer

McCormick-Deering W-6. Raked a lot of hay with that tractor and a rollabar 256. Had the old hand crank so I always had to get my dad or uncle Mark to start it for me. I can stil remember falling off that tractor (probablly 4 years old) when I was riding with my dad raking hay. I don't know who took a worse beating that day, me getting run over by the rake or my dad by my mom after she found out what had happend.


----------



## showard8908

Growing up I always admired my neighbors 4020 open station. Got to run it a few times over the years. Now I make hay with a diesel selecto speed ford 5000. Best 5 thousand I ever spent. As for my 4020 dreams so far the closest I have came is my jd 2010 diesel with a loader


----------



## deadmoose

Dad had Allis WD then an oliver? And a Jd B. All junk by the time I could drive them. Then Ford NAA. That one is sitting in my Moms barn. We put new rear tires on it just before it was retired.

Brother and I bought Kubota L3400 in '07. Traded it in in Sept for my M7040.

Seeing as I am still learning lots daily my favorite growing up is my current.


----------



## B-Edwards

My first tractor experience was a selecto-speed ford, cant remember the size, hp. Used to scrape the holding lot and free stall building with an old ferguson. We had a 135 Massey and for some reason my dad sold it (awesome tractor). He bought and still has a 235 massey (i hated using that tractor) it has the worst clutch pedal of any tractor I have ever used.

The tractor I loved the best is a 1976 Ford 5000. I have logged with it ,rode wheelies with round bales as far as I wanted to. Packed silage for weeks at at time. I have done things with that tractor that would only prove to you I am an or atleast was an idiot. My dad still has it ,it does have a few problems but man it has been rode hard and put up wet so many times.

One thing I have noticed reading this thread is no-one insults another brand, smart guys!

I have a 5085m 4x4 JD with cab and loader now, where was that when i had good sinuses?


----------



## KSTim08

My dad use to farm but lost a lot of leased ground and has now got out of it all together, leasing out the tillable acres. I'm only 23 but I grew up around an 1135 Massey, 5088 International, and a 3020 John Deere with loader. Grandpa passed on but he bought the 3020 JD when it was brand new, now I use it for putting up square bales. Its kind of cool to think that I'm the third generation to use that 3020.


----------



## kfarm_EC_IL

Started on grandpa's AC D15 plowing. Still enjoy plowing and the smell of the soil turned over. I've had several tractors that I enjoyed using. I just love to run a tractor! I can get on a tractor and the cares of the day are gone. Favorite is the first tractor I bought Jd 4430. Same age as me, it might be in better shape at this point. Really loved to work a MF 5460 open station. Mowing, raking,Baling, spreading, etc used it for everything and it had horse to back it up. Really easy on fuel. I traded for a cabed tractor, I miss it. Never owned a 4020, but it is legend.


----------



## banjoman

My favorite was whichever one Dad didn't make me get up a 4 in the morning to rake beans. I remember we would fight over which one had the comfort cover. Now they fight over which one has the CD player!.


----------



## Mike120

Vol said:


> No more than most.....I didn't say that the International Scout drove very well.....just was tough


They were like a billy goat on wheels. I'd love to find one today.


----------



## kjonesel

Gotta weigh in - Super 90 Massey Ferguson.


----------



## cwright

kjonesel said:


> Gotta weigh in - Super 90 Massey Ferguson.


Yep.. A 50 on steroids. I like it.


----------



## stack em up

1969 Case 930 Comfort King. Terrible tractor to turn, brakes were awful, loud, and slower than molasses, but I spent more hours in that tractor hauling hay than I did in school! And loved every minute of it.


----------



## cshead

1070 Case. We had 1, my uncle had one. I remember sitting on the fender padding looking out the back at our New Holland baler, as my Dad used to custom bale. Now Dad has a small cattle farm(it varies from 10 to 25 head). He has a JD 5400, which is nice, but I have a soft spot for 70 series(and by extension 90 series) Case machines. He said he just didn't need that size tractor anymore. Our 1070 is what I learned to drive in, so I though as a child that everything(truck, car, tractor, lawnmower) was supposed to have a powershift, haha.


----------



## R W

John Deere R, LA Case & Case 500.


----------



## col98

John Deer 4020 for me too. My old man has an old toy one. Sure that would be worth something if it hadn't been taken for several mud rides.


----------



## dlrfarms

John Deere 4040 CAH PS wins hands down


----------



## young farmer

well i am still young but i would have to say the 1939 john deere letter M


----------



## barnrope

young farmer said:


> well i am still young but i would have to say the 1939 john deere letter M


Deere didn't make the "M" until the later 1940's.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

Ayup! John Deere model M manufactured from 1947 to 1952! T'wern't a model H were it? John Deere model H manufactured from 1939 to 1947! Prolly replaced by the M & MT

HTH, Dave


----------



## Hayman1

When I was a young teenager we had a AC CA. Our neighbor had a JD 420 and a B and another had a 40. I thought the 40 and 420 were just about the coolest things around with way more everything than the CA. Started my addiction for 2 cyl. Have a JD720 gas now for pulling things like rakes and wagons.

Funny-in those days, 30-35 hp seemed hugh-another neighbor had a MF165 which just seemed like a monster. Now we need 100 hp to get up in the morning.


----------



## PROFarms

i'm only 15 but my favorite tractor i ever driven/owned was the one i learnt to drive on and that was a John Deere 4055. Was and still is a great tractor which i use on a near daily basis - except for when i'm driving the 6420 or 5420. Never get any problems with the 4055 and i find it a lot easier to drive than my newer tractors!


----------



## baleboy

A John Deere 3010 diesel is a good tractor for raking hay and the like. I love to hear that engine roar.


----------



## DelawareHay

Well I am only 18, but my favorite tractor growing up and to this day is our 1956 Ford 950. My parents got it with the farm when they bought the place. It also came with a lot equipment like a bush hog and a bottom plow; all ford equipment. My father used it for years doing hay and then parked it when he had to sell off all his equipment. Now I'm getting into hay and paid to have the '56 redone over this past summer. She got a fresh paint job, new front tires, new radiator, wiring harness, and a lot more. I am very happy with it and look forward to raking and tedding with it next year.


----------



## JD3430

That's a very pretty tractor.


----------



## Haymaker46

We had three ford 9600's. I must've ridden a million miles in those old beasts. Loved them.


----------



## 555t

Mine would be the 1937 John Deere A we had on our small farm I grew up on in the 70's. We also had a Farmall M. I liked the A because it had the hand clutch that even a kid could operate. The clutch on the M required more weight than I had to operate it.

My Dad gave me the A several years ago, and I had it complete rebuilt. I now have a MF 271 for most of the work I do, but that A still makes me smile every time I hear it pop!


----------



## Coondle

There are so many favourite tractors in my life.

My first tractor memory was a Fordson Major E 27 N which replaced my father's 2 draught horses a Clydesdale and a Suffolk Punch. Can remember the tractor being driven home from the railway siding and me sitting on the footplate, the next was an Allis-Chalmers WD row crop with the wheels together. Loved that tractor, it would punch above its weight, my brother has it still.

Another favourite is a Fordson Major E 27 N full track crawler tractor. Would just about float on a swamp, a top speed of 3 mph, it was fitted with a home made front dozer blade (hand winch at first) and upgraded to a heavier model with live hydraulics. Still have that one.

Used to lust after the Allis-Chalmers D 21 when it first came out, the most powerful tractor I could imagine with 140 hp. Makes the heart skip a beat just thinking about all that power.

It was about 15 years later that I got to drive one ploughing land for wheat.

I notice that a lot of contributors liked the note of the Olivers with the Perkins diesel, there is no doubt that the Perkins, JD and Case 6 cylinder motors all have a sweet note.

There was a local tractor manufacturer here in Western Australia that made a big tractor in the late fifties and early sixties using a 90 hp GM diesel. It was the Chamberlian Super 90. Those old girls are real collectors items now with collectors paying $20K or so because of rarity. One sold recently went to the UK. Never driven one but they are a bit of a legend locally.

As a young guy I got to drive a Cat D7 3T all 104 hp and a hydraulic blade pushing rocks around in a quarry. For a fifteen year old it was a real blast. That would be child labour now.

So many memories with literally about another dozen tractors in my past that all made their mark on me.

I will go back and look over the contributions of the memories of others.


----------



## JoeB

When I was 8 years old started running our Farmall Super A tractor, moved up to the Farmall H at 10. Liked the MF Perkins Diesels for swathing and raking, However I sure liked running the JD 4020 Diesel Power Shift transmission tractor. I have since run some bigger and many smaller and really like the creater comforts our new ones with the Air Conditioned Cabs, however that 4020 Power Shift, for it's size was a true hard working machine. Now wish Dad had not sold it. Worth much more now than when we bought it. Used it to plow, disc, shred, mow and pull the IH 440 Wire Tied Square Baler. Layed down between 30,000 to 50,000 75 lbs bales of coastal berumda every summer, during my college years on the JD 4020. We nicked named it the Jolly Green Giant...


----------



## askinner

Technically not a farm tractor, but my favourite tractor to drive as a youngster was the Cat D11N, feel invincible sinking the pick in the ground and hearing that 3508 grunt


----------



## 3srcattleco

My first was a 39 B mowed hay with the old two point jd 6' sickle. I was 7 then. The following year grandpa bought two IH 440s and a new holland 9' sickle and two new holland side delivery rakes. Boy we were up town big time keeping up with the jones then. Now almost 30 yrs later I have too much equipment.


----------



## FarmHand78

Put me down for the John Deere 4020 as well... I spent a lot of hours on the fender riding with dad, then the summer I turned 8 I was let loose on it cultivating corn and rotary hoeing beans, putting a bunch more hours on it in the seat. Funny thing is now that I'm a dad I can't imagine letting my little guy Jase sit on the fender in the field with me and I think grandpa would blow a gasket if he saw me let Jase sit on the fender... my how times change!


----------



## Hayman1

FarmHand78 said:


> Put me down for the John Deere 4020 as well... I spent a lot of hours on the fender riding with dad, then the summer I turned 8 I was let loose on it cultivating corn and rotary hoeing beans, putting a bunch more hours on it in the seat. Funny thing is now that I'm a dad I can't imagine letting my little guy Jase sit on the fender in the field with me and I think grandpa would blow a gasket if he saw me let Jase sit on the fender... my how times change!


Yeah, well I was in about 8th grade, maybe 9th and in boyscouts. We got a property that a guy let us develop a permanent camp site on. I am there alone with a chain saw and truck pulling trees. Now can you imagine the risk managers at Scouting National having a cardiac arrest over that? I am convinced that our kids are not better off for the changes that society has wrought.


----------



## hf449269

Got to say grandpa's 71 856 that he bought new. It has been an outstanding tractor over 25000 hours on it today. We still pull a feed wagon with it daily. has done every job that can be done.

In the early 90s we were still baling with it and the 4020 he bought in 76 with a pair of Vermeer 605 c balers. I wouldn't trade the 856 for the 4020 for anything it was amazing how much better it pulled the hills and handled the baler. but that's just my two cents


----------



## Orchard6

My favorite is this fella right here!

This is a 1949 McCormick O-6, orchard tractor. It was my grandads first brand new tractor. He said he paid $2000 for it!


----------



## deadmoose

Looks sharp! How long sid it work the orchard?


----------



## Orchard6

deadmoose said:


> Looks sharp! How long sid it work the orchard?


It still does! Just for fun now though.
We (dad and I) farm the same ground (plus some) that grandad did. We have about 400 acres of apples, and I do 20 acres of hay for my mothers hayburners.




Here is a little video of it from the first week of June 2014, mowing in an orchard.


----------



## jrnok

Got started at age 8 on a 1960 JD4020 plowing peanut ground with a plow that the dealer gave my dad when he bought the 4020 new. Then moved up to two 1976 4440's pulling peanut combines. I thought those 4440's could pull anything. They both had over 13,000 hours when sold in 1996. Hardly ever turned a wrench on them.


----------



## Hayman1

think that was a 4010 in 1960. 4020 wasn't made until 63-64. I remember working on a farm in summer of 64 and they brought out a brand new 3020 to replace a 3010 that had blown a piston.


----------



## PETTYS farm

I would say the 200 allis chamber is the best tractor I'v been on pulling that 664 hew holland baler around in the field just makes me feel like I'm doing something besides work


----------



## Kendel Davis

Growing up in the 90's I would have to say my favorite tractor was my dad's Case IH 7130 magnum. Spent many hours sleeping on the floor of that thing as a baby, or at least that's what they tell me. Once I was around 10 or 11 I got the chance to start using it some my self. Gotta love that power shift. Sold that tractor in 02 but I hope to get another early 90's magnum series tractor to pull another baler in the near future.


----------



## Bgriffin856

Well since I grew up on what we farm with now and of the six we have each of them have advantages and disadvantages for certain tasks. Each has a sentimental value to me I honestly cant pick a favorite


----------



## 3string

I'm new to this site and been reading on about favorite tractors. My favorite and still favorite is our AC 7050 maroon belly. It's been a workhorse. Now that Dads gone and I've bought two new tractors the 7050 has been retired to just raking hay. I could never trade it off. I grew up in it. It's part of my life.


----------



## deadmoose

3string said:


> I'm new to this site and been reading on about favorite tractors. My favorite and still favorite is our AC 7050 maroon belly. It's been a workhorse. Now that Dads gone and I've bought two new tractors the 7050 has been retired to just raking hay. I could never trade it off. I grew up in it. It's part of my life.


Quite the rake tractor.


----------



## IHCman

My fav tractor would be the IH 856 dad bought in 1980, the year I was born. It was always called the big tractor and was used for everything. My favorite today would be the IH 5088. I like them even more than Dads 7220 magnum. It really shows that we like the 5088 around this place because between the two of us we've got 4 of em.

I bought a 78 scout II when I was 19. That thing was tough, and with the 345 and good fourwheel drive it was lots of fun to drive. Did a lot of off roading here in the winter as it was my hunting and ice fishing rig. Sold both my 78 and 74 scouts, worst thing I ever did. I still have my 74 IH pickup though.


----------



## deadmoose

IHCman said:


> My fav tractor would be the IH 856 dad bought in 1980, the year I was born. It was always called the big tractor and was used for everything. My favorite today would be the IH 5088. I like them even more than Dads 7220 magnum. It really shows that we like the 5088 around this place because between the two of us we've got 4 of em.
> 
> I bought a 78 scout II when I was 19. That thing was tough, and with the 345 and good fourwheel drive it was lots of fun to drive. Did a lot of off roading here in the winter as it was my hunting and ice fishing rig. Sold both my 78 and 74 scouts, worst thing I ever did. I still have my 74 IH pickup though.


I have a 78ish Scout 2 here. Has a western plow on it. Runs and drives. Awfully rusty though. Think I can get someone to give a grand for it this winter?


----------



## IHCman

Yeah maybe me. haha.

I'm sure its worth that and you'd probably get a grand for it if you listed it on ebay.


----------



## JimBob1907

My favorite tractor is the first one that I drove. It was a newer tractor, early 2000s TC35D New Holland. Used it to dig up stumps, mow the ditches along the roads, dig holes for trees, and reshape the landscape for placing sod. That little 3cyl diesel is a beast!

My favorite tractor that I did not get to drive was my Great Grandpa's big red Farmall with the narrow front axle. To my best guess, it would have been made in the late 50s to the mid 60s.

Regards,

JimBob


----------



## Teslan

I haven't wrote on this thread yet, but I guess growing up my favorite tractor was a 1986 Ford 7710 II. It's what I learned to bale hay in. We had it for 20 years. Only problem ever was a head gasket started leaking. Which was a simple part failing that required quite a bit of work to fix. Had super cold AC.


----------



## 1oldphart

Started at 6 on an A model popper, it probably had a weak mag and no electric starter. I would watch my dad bring her up on tdc, open the compression release then give the flywheel a giant pull. it would pop and fart and almost start then die. dad would cuss for 10 minutes then try it again. I never went to kindergarten nor preschool and my mom handed me to the nuns of notre dame for first grade. I didn't know my numbers or colors or letters, but I could disk, hook up a surge milker and cuss better than ANY sailor. the nuns were unimpressed with ANY OF MY SKILLS! When I was about 10 we got a ford major and went from a 5' disk to a 10 footer. replaced that with an oliver 4wd with a screaming demon Detroit. I now have several 8n and 9n tractors (1 with a flathead v8) that old oliver and the queen of the place a 1466 IH....paul


----------



## broadriverhay

JD 3010 I've been running it for 40 years. Worked soybeans and corn with it when I was a kid, now I just rake hay with it. It has an easy life now. Engine has been rebuilt twice, but with it's easy life now it should last many more years. Also have a JD 2510 but the 3010 just sounds better and has more power of course.


----------



## treymo

First tractor I ran was a 1972 John Deere 4230. Started when I was 7 mowing around the farm with it. After I mastered the 4230, I started on the 83' John Deere 8650. The 8650 was my favorite tractor. It seemed like I got to run it all year long not only because none of the farmhands wanted to run it but because we ran the crap out of the old thing. While the newer tractors were in use elsewhere, I disked and packed before and after harvests and dragged a grain cart around with it in harvest. It had a 16' Degelman blade that I packed lots of silage with and pushed snow and manure with. Lots of memories in that tractor. We got rid of it a few years ago. It left the farm with 17,000 hours.

Now I run the 4230 in my haying endeavors since dad doesn't have much of a use for it. I really like raking with it, but It drags a 568 around just about as much as anything. Good haying tractor all around.




  








baling 9




__
treymo


__
Nov 6, 2014


----------



## ARD Farm

Easy answer for me. 1941 International Farmall A Dual Fuel wide front. Was my dads. Great little tractor. A bitch to start but ran good once started.


----------



## IH 1586

Mine would be the 4040 w/ powershift. Still have it and still one of the main tractors I use. The other one would have been my uncle's IH 666. Loved using both for hauling chopper wagons for filling silo.


----------



## mntractoraddict

John Deere 730 gasoline


----------



## G&GFarms

all of the 66 series IH were used on our, and our friends farms. The friends used the 1466 and 1066 for haying then they sat for the winter. they also had 2 806s, 706, 656 they bought new, m, h, super h, super m, super mdta, 560, 460, 300, 340, 986 bought new, 2096, then a 4960 john deere and a 8430 john deere. They bought our 8630 john deere and our 1486. We've had a 986, 1486, 2 1066s, 1466, m, c, and now an 806. Weve also had 2 challengers an agco, that 8630, a couple of olivers, and countless ford 8ns.


----------



## Thorim

First tractor that I got to drive was the Oliver 1750 w/cab, was a 11 year old city boy that had moved to the country when I was 10, my best friend dad yelled

at me to move that tractor out of the way, I just kinda of stood there dumb founded, he came running up to me and said boy didn't you hear what I told you to do!!

I just kinda gulped and stared at him, my friend came to my rescue and said dad Jim's never driven a tractor before he just moved here last year from the city.

Well the look on his face softened and he said he was sorry for shouting at me, he then took me up into the tractor and showed me how to start it and run it

I learned a lot from them about operating equipment, farming, life.....Thank you


----------



## deadmoose

Every 11 year old should know how to drive. At least something.


----------



## IH 1586

deadmoose said:


> Every 11 year old should know how to drive. At least something.


Had my 9 year old driving the 4040 pulling double hay wagons while I ran grapple. He did very well. He even went thru a wet hole I did not see in time and knew enough to turn on the hfwd to not get stuck.


----------



## Thorim

deadmoose said:


> Every 11 year old should know how to drive. At least something.


I was always big for my age by the time was 12 there wasn't much I couldn't drive, tractors, cars, pick up trucks, tandems and tri axles even a GMC Astro cab over..... Always

had a knack for operating equipment


----------



## Oliver55

Oliver Super 55. My grandfather bought it new in 1957. I was raised in Detroit and the farm where my father was raised is in KY. We would go down there during the summer and I couldn't wait to get on that tractor. I have a photo of me on it when I was 5 (50 years ago). I have the tractor today and have restored it.


----------



## Harris Farms

Well my favourite was a 430 Case I still remember as a kid 13-`14 ploughing 60 plus ac with a 3-14 Case plow . We still have that same tractor and its still going strong.


----------



## BigB4456

1066 IH by far my fav tractor... The 1066 my father had was a very tractor he kept up in the dry. But mostly did "hay".


----------



## Farmineer95

I'm a bit partial to the 3020. This one is diesel, powershift, roll-o-matic front end. Handy tractor and enough power for us as a smaller row crop get around tractor. There is a 4440 I like too, Great-grampa's DC Case, Grampa's MH 44D... I think I have a tractor problem...


----------



## Zach285Craig

I started when i was 8 on a low profile wide front gas burning 460 international raking hay, we had a old 1954 Super H Farmall hooked to our tedder and a 886 International and 1086 international hooked to our mower conditioners and rolled hay with a 1486 international! Now sadly we have downsized and only have the 1086 that does everything except rake hay i pulled an old 1950 C Farmall out of the barn and got it back going a couple years ago just to rake hay with! I love them internationals! Lots of hours on all them tractors since i was 8 im 30 now!


----------



## redland roller

Back in HS I rented 30 acres next door of old tough sod. Dad brought home a gas guzzling Case LA and a Grahame Hoeme seven shank chisel plow . Gas then was 26.9 cents/gallon delivered an the LA would burn 5-6 gallons an hour. I spent most of one summer on that tractor dreaming of power steering and a hydraulic lift for the chisel plow. The LA got traded for a Case 500 diesel. I probably owe my upper body strength to the LA Would love to find that old power house now for restoration,


----------



## JayTN

My parents didn't farm but dad had a Ford Major when I was a kid. I remember sitting in his lap when I was probably 7 or 8 and him teaching to drive while plowing the potato patch. Not sure what happened to it but would like to find it and get it back and restore for dad.


----------



## endrow

My favorite tractor when growing up was my first tractor a 1958 John Deere 730


----------



## 53superM

my pap started me out on a farmall 400 diesel with power steering. then i bought my super m with a schwartz wide front. i would have to say thats my favorite. nothing like bringing double hay wagons up a hill and hearing that 264 chuggin along


----------



## Growing pains

Dad has a 53 Golden Jubilee that was the first tractor he learned to drive in the late 60's and the first tractor I learned to drive in the early 90's. Hate to know how many thousands of hours are actually on it but it seems like thats the only tractor we have that never stops.


----------



## glasswrongsize

Growing up, I drove a McCormick Deering F-12 on steel (still have it, and was by no means my favorite) and a Farmall H. The ole H has (I still have it too) an after-market hydraulic pump and had live 2-way hydraulics. It has M&W sleeves and pistons and dyno'd at or about 36 horse pressure. That would probably have to be my specific favorite. I have owned an OS-4 (basically an H in an orchard model), a BUNCH (11 at one time) Farmall Hs and quite a few tractors from the "orphan" manufacturers.
I put a set of tracks on an H one time. Took off the front end and put a U-4 (H motor but in a power unit) radiator and radiator support on it. It had a John Deere Styled A seat on it (battery under seat), manufactured disc brakes from motorcycle disc, calipers, and master cylinders. Hid the master cylinders in the seat. I painted the monstrosity and took it to a few tractor shows when I was younger and ornery(er). I was amazed at the people that would say they had one just like it years ago. I just let 'em live in their own minds and never told 'em any different. It was slow due to only turning about a 2' sprocket instead of the 38" rubber, but it would pull a whatever with the 20" tracks on it.
I took a '41 H, put it on a diet, bored and stroked it, did a ton of work to the rear differential and installed a hitch of my own design. Last year I pulled her, I took 1st (3500 Lb class), 1st (4000 lb class) and 3rd (4500 lb class against Ms and the like) at the State Fair. I was points champion in the SEITP. Sold it to a feller who still makes life miserable for the competition in Mississippi.
Bottom line&#8230; I reckon ANY McCormick Farmall H is my favorite. I don't know if there is a single part inside or out with which I am not familiar.
The tractors that I always yearned for were a Super M Diesel with a Torque. I always liked the letters on the side of the hood. I wanted as many as I could get..."SMDTA" or the High Crop version-if they ever made one "SMDTAV". I also drooled over the Graham Bradley (a six cylinder that purred prettier than any other I've ever heard) and Massey Harris Challengers (red is OK, but I prefer the green).


----------



## foreman

I remember driving the jd 6400 back and forth from the feilds for my dad so he could unload the flatdeck i was maybe 8 or 9 at the time and only ever allowed to go in c4 but cruising down the road at 6 mph i felt like a king! Spent many hours in the jd 4430 raking hay and spreading manure, shure it had a cab but the radio never worked and my only source of ac was opening every window and hopping for a breez!


----------



## Widairy

Favorite tractor growing up would have to be my uncle's 4250 John Deere. Was his big tractor at the time. Nice all around tractor.


----------



## foreman

We currently run two jd 4250s, both with fwa. In my opinion they are one of the best haying tractors around, will run the nh 688 round baler for 2 days before you even have to think about putting fuel in it.


----------



## MDill

endrow said:


> My favorite tractor when growing up was my first tractor a 1958 John Deere 730


Pretty sure we had the same one growing up, yours is in tremendously better condition. Helped show the faults of a narrow front end at an early age!
Those old metal pedal tractors were so much better than the plastic ones now. I could barely lift that thing when I was little and would roll it over or knock the chain off the drive sprocket.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

foreman said:


> We currently run two jd 4250s, both with fwa. In my opinion they are one of the best haying tractors around, will run the nh 688 round baler for 2 days before you even have to think about putting fuel in it.


Big tank, eh?
Sorry, I just couldn't resist! LOL
Dave


----------



## Farmineer95

Oh you said when growing up. Can't tell you how many times I limed the aisle with this power monster. Sometimes I wished it had more weight in the front.


----------



## luke strawwalker

Farmineer95 said:


> Oh you said when growing up. Can't tell you how many times I limed the aisle with this power monster. Sometimes I wished it had more weight in the front.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20160118_181906.jpg


I had one of those... I turned mine into a cotton picker using some cardboard boxes...

Later! OL J R


----------



## Hawk40

What no love for the anteater around here?

Seriously I've been around various tractors since I can remember but none have made an impression on me like the JD 4450.


----------



## luke strawwalker

Hawk40 said:


> What no love for the anteater around here?
> 
> Seriously I've been around various tractors since I can remember but none have made an impression on me like the JD 4450.


My seed, chemical, and fertilizer guy decades ago only farmed with anteaters... he absolutely loved them.

I always thought they were an interesting design and a neat looking tractor and kind of a neat idea. Never got to run one until harvest year before last. We were helping the BIL's nephew get his corn in after his CIH rotary combine caught fire up in the engine area and had to be repaired, knocking him out of the field for a week or so... not bad, but bad enough. We finished combining the BIL's stuff and brought over his 9600 Deere. I drove his 2388 anteater with duals all the way around pulling his cart. Neat old tractor to drive, but it takes a little getting used to. Seeing that mile-long hood turn sideways on ya in a turn is kinda weird, but no weirder I guess than having the ass-end of a regular 4wd articulated swinging around on the nephew-in-law's 8430. The only 4wd that "feels right" to me is the Case 4890 with the four-wheel steer and solid frame. LOL

Enjoyed driving that 2388. Liked the TA. Very handy!

Later! OL J R


----------



## Sheepdogs Brother

Kind of partial to the little 8N's I've had a couple, in fact still do. Only one is still functional. My first experience was with a 1932 Chevy doodle bug. Spent a lot of time on that. Had it from when I was an early teen until I was in my 30's. It did a lot of work over the years.


----------



## chazhk

The first tractor in our family my dad bought in 1975 when I was in my mid 20s so never had one growing up. It was a 35 Massey made in England (I think) in the late 60s or early 70s, not sure. No loader, a 37hp engine and he pulled a 5' shredder behind it. Never would let any of us mow with it, not sure why. When he passed away 2001 he left it to me. I loved driving it and by that time I had grown boys who loved it as much as I did. We used it to shred ranch roads, senderos, and food plots. Then would disc the food plots as well. There must be close to 20 miles of roads and senderos on the ranch and as you can imagine with a 5' shredder it took more than one pass to clear them. We didn't live on the ranch so about the time you would get the last one cut (over a few weekends) it was time to start over! 

We now have a couple of bigger tractors on the ranch with larger shredders so we can knock out the work in a few days and not have to push it. When I bought my first tractor I sold the little Massey and shredder to my uncle who kept it several years until he move on to a larger unit. Not sure where the little tractor is now or if its even running but it never gave us an ounce of trouble. Great little tractor that gave us its best and a lot of fond memories.


----------



## Hawk40

Oh No, the anteater may have bit the dust, for the last two years it wouldn't shift into reverse but everything else worked fine. But lately it won't shift into any gear. Had the floor out and linkage is all good so the problem is in the trans. I think the cost to fix will exceed what I paid for the tractor so she may get parted out. But I wouldn't be too surprised if she turns out to be the only one left.


----------



## deadmoose

Hawk40 said:


> Oh No, the anteater may have bit the dust, for the last two years it wouldn't shift into reverse but everything else worked fine. But lately it won't shift into any gear. Had the floor out and linkage is all good so the problem is in the trans. I think the cost to fix will exceed what I paid for the tractor so she may get parted out. But I wouldn't be too surprised if she turns out to be the only one left.


I passed the Ant eaters cousin, Snoopy on my way home the other day. Pulling a disk. (No till is not very common here).


----------



## IHCman

Our local case ih shop foreman calls the 2+2 a 1-1.

Custom manure hauler here uses one to pull a big knight spreader. Dad has run it a few times when he has helped us haul manure. Getting into it is kinda werid with how the steps or ladder is. It also shifts like the 86 series which isn't so good once your used to anything else. Cheap horsepower though.

I think they did make a few of the last 2+2s with a tranny like in the 88 series. That would be a major improvement.


----------



## Bgriffin856

The last series that IH made I think the 7x88 ? Models bring huge money granted only a handful were made. Sure would've been interesting to see what wouldve become if IH would've survived


----------



## RuttedField

Hawk40 said:


> Oh No, the anteater may have bit the dust, for the last two years it wouldn't shift into reverse but everything else worked fine. But lately it won't shift into any gear. Had the floor out and linkage is all good so the problem is in the trans. I think the cost to fix will exceed what I paid for the tractor so she may get parted out. But I wouldn't be too surprised if she turns out to be the only one left.


Good gracious no man, they are still around. A few dairy farmers around here still have them and swear by them saying they are a great tractor to have, as long as you have more than one. One for work and one to grab parts from!


----------



## RuttedField

My favorite tractor growing up was a John Deere 1010 Bulldozer. It was so slow that I was allowed to run it at age 9-10 years old. It is what gave me my out-of-control-bulldozer-fetish for sure, and the reason I have had many John Deere Bulldozer's over the years.

A wheeled tractor though has to be my Grandfather's Ford wide front end 900 diesel, just because they are rare.


----------



## Hawk40

RuttedField said:


> Good gracious no man, they are still around. A few dairy farmers around here still have them and swear by them saying they are a great tractor to have, as long as you have more than one. One for work and one to grab parts from!


Hey I think it's just the shifting fork, accessible from the top cover on trans which can be reached by removing the seat.
I'll be up there for several weeks starting in July so maybe I'll tear into it. Who knows maybe she'll live to plow another day.


----------



## Bruce Hopf

I started plowing, at the age of 10, with my Dad's, Fordson Super Major, with a International Ace Bottom Drag Plow, with Manual Hook Up. LOL. You would go plowing along, hit a stone tractor would race ahead get it stopped, back up to the plow, hook it back onto the tractor, hopefully not to many times, off and on, the tractor, and pray, the plow would come loose, from the stone, if not, it would unhook again, and repeat the hookup process, again.
Then I stared to run the Baler, when i was 12, with àn International 454, and later on, with an International, 674, for my Uncle. I still have my Dad's Super Major, and have a 674, of my own, with a 2250, loader. 
I laugh, when I hear a younger generation farmer, complain about plowing, I inform them pretty quick, that they have NO Idea, of what plowing, is all about, I tell them, about what I started plowing, and they looked at me, as if I was telling a Far Fetched Story. LOL. Great memories though.


----------



## Bruce Hopf

I started plowing, at the age of 10, with my Dad's, Fordson Super Major, with a International Ace Bottom Drag Plow, with Manual Hook Up. LOL. You would go plowing along, hit a stone tractor would race ahead get it stopped, back up to the plow, hook it back onto the tractor, hopefully not to many times, off and on, the tractor, and pray, the plow would come loose, from the stone, if not, it would unhook again, and repeat the hookup process, again.
Then I stared to run the Baler, when i was 12, with àn International 454, and later on, with an International, 674, for my Uncle. I still have my Dad's Super Major, and have a 674, of my own, with a 2250, loader. 
I laugh, when I hear a younger generation farmer, complain about plowing, I inform them pretty quick, that they have NO Idea, of what plowing, is all about, I tell them, about what I started plowing, and they looked at me, as if I was telling a Far Fetched Story. LOL. Great memories though.


----------



## labdwakin

When my grandparents bought this place in 1955 they didn't have a tractor, but in 1960 they bought a brand new 1959 Ford 641 Workmaster diesel with a factory front end push blade. My dad started pulling a bush hog on it when he was about 9 I think, then I started raking with it when I was about 7. All of my siblings learned to drive a tractor on it. Love that little tractor to pieces, I bet I put over 2,000 hours on it myself raking hay when I was growing up. That's still it's job today. Pulls a NH 256 rake like a champ! Dad passed away in '13 , Mom told me that of all the tractors on the place, that one is NEVER for sale. PERIOD.


----------



## Ranger518

This is one of mine of older tractors it is a 196? John deere 4010 propane that I bought and restored from my wife's grandpa.


----------



## BeamFarms

downtownjr said:


> My favorite childhood tractor was my uncles MM 670 Super...used to disk and cultivate with that tractor for hours...and the best thing was he had a radio...listened to WLS...lol. After that my 4-H leader had a pair of old diesel powered Oliver Super 88s. Loved those old babies...used to roll them down the hill and pop the clutch to start them...lol. The things I did as a young kid. Favorite tractor I never operated but always wanted to drive when I was young and thought was cool as heck...those IH 1468s with the V-8...remember seeing one with a big chrome straight pipe...that would have been a fine ride in the field.


Agreed, my grandpa had a MM 670. We still have it. Strongest 75hp I've ever ran. I learned how to do everything on that tractor. The transmission was challenging, but I learned to love it


----------



## skyrydr2

My first tractor growing up was a Murry pedal tractor when i was maybe 4. Then Dad and Gramps took an old snowblower apart and cut the rear wheels off my Murry (that I wore out that summer) and welded it to the drive box. I remember plowing the driveway with that rig hours on end.. my Mom would have to pry my hands off the steering wheel to get me to come on for dinner.
Then when I was 6 Dad let me drive his backhoe and bring wood up from down back. It was a Ford 6500 and i remember it like it was yesterday.
Grandpa (my dads father) had an old 8n and it went too fast to learn on he said.. so my dad found an ols David Brown 950. 
That was my tractor! No one else could seem to enjoy it as much as I did. I loved that machine it did everything i ever asked of it.
Then one cols winter night it was accidently left out side and froze up.. I wasnt around when it happened I was away with the BoyScouts doing a winter camp out.. when i got home and saw my tractor outside I flipped out but it was too late.. it had blown out the engine block because the antifreeze wasnt strong enough for -40° . I welded up the cracks as best I xould with nickle rod but it would still leak.. ultimately this led to the demise of my ol'DB..engine overheated one to many times and ruined the head and one sleeve. But by this time I was all grown and chasing girls.. that led to a shortage of money and the need for a real job.. back to school for better education and hence a much better job. 
The old DB ended up getting scrapped by one of my younger brothers.. I was quite mad with him but got over it. 
Now I have another DB/Case and hopefully it will provide as much memories as his older brother did.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

Sky, Tell me about your DB/Case please, Where you got it, how long you've had it, what model, etc

Thanks much, Dave


----------



## deadmoose

The tractor I learned on was a 53 Ford Golden Jubilee. My dad bought it at an estate auction in early 90's. Second owner.

Fast forward to about 07, and it was basically parked. Older brother maybe used it another year or two. It had been rode hard and put up wet. Problem was it had brand new rear rubber. Didn't want to give that away taking the hit selling it. I thought one day maybe I could get someone to ffix her up... Every time I thought that I looked at it the next time I visited it and that thought went away. She was a bit rough.

I am good friends with the original owners grandkids. I had tried to get them to buy it before. Fast fwd to this summer. I was hanging out with them and their dad was there. Long story short, their dad had tried to buy that tractor before the estate auction. He is retired and a tinkerer. Dang tires made the price hard. So I said how about I give it to him, and maybe he can give it back to me someday. His face lit up.

A couple weeks later he brought it home. Two months later my friend sent me a pic of a really sharp looking 53 Ford. Painted right (this had a blue belly years ago).

Yesterday I was near and got to visit it. Beautiful. I will follow with a pic or two later. I do not have the before. But the after sure looks nice. Sure makes me smile that the new rubber kept it from going down the road for years. Seems as though it is home now.


----------



## deadmoose




----------



## deadmoose

In the second and third pic, it is missing a starter. So we didn't get to drive it. Another time!


----------



## Vol

He's a cute little feller.....nice to see him all spruced up.

Regards, Mike


----------



## skyrydr2

Shetland Sheepdog said:


> Sky, Tell me about your DB/Case please, Where you got it, how long you've had it, what model, etc
> Thanks much, Dave


 The 950 or the 1594? The 950 i had since 1972-73 ? I was in the first grade when we got it i think? It worked its tail off until the mid 90s when it finally gave up (no fault of the tractor) it was user induced..
The 1594 is only a few months of possession and from what i have done with it so far,it has been incredible on fuel. Hopefully it will make a decent field tractor the next one i get will be a newer powershift with a loader.
My beef herd is growing to the point that square bales are getting old... feeding out 5-7 a day is a pain handling.. and a lot of money too..So i need a rig to handle round bales in the field and handle the baler. The 1594 can do baler duty fine but doesnt have a loader and is only 2wd and not powershift. 
I picked up a few more fields this fall so hopefully hay next year will be good and plentiful.
Dave, you must have seen the 1594 on craigs list? It was from just outside Claremont. It was on there for a few months or more. I got it for 5k but it was listed at one point for 17500.00 then i noticed it at 7800. And watched it then he dropped to 5800. And i went and looked at it. It had a bunch of nit pick isses and biggest was very few windows left in it.. so i bartered and took it home. It runs fantastic and has plenty of power, just needs some cleaning up and paint now.


----------



## RuttedField

My favorite tractor growing up was a *John Deere 1010 bulldozer*. It is where my love for bulldozers started and never has ended.

It was also the first tractor I got a moving violation for, as I really did not think a Deputy Sheriff would pull a 10 year old farm boy over for "operating a bulldozer on paved way". I was wrong on that, but not when my 5th grade teacher called me a liar. She told my mother I was a good kid but that I "lived in a fantasy world." When my mother insisted I was truthful almost to a fault, she said I was always telling stories of driving bulldozers, and my mother was like, "but he does!"

We always cut wood, and after my father cut the trees and bunched them behind the bulldozer, it was my job to drive the bulldozer to the deck, unhook the trees and go back into the woods where my father was working on the next hitch (or twitch as we call it). I had to put my foot on the dash and really pull at the steering levers, but at a whopping 3 mph a bulldozer is a safe machine to learn to drive tractor on.


----------



## redsled369

The tractor I started out on was a case vac.My favorite tractor is my farmall 706d always like them.


----------



## Eastfreo

In about 1978 we got a brand new Ford 6600. I was six and still remember how exciting it was getting it delivered and going for our first ride around the paddock - my brother and I sitting on a mud guard each with Dad driving. We've still got it and it gets used a couple of times a week feeding out. It's a bit battered and bruised but I still reckon it is my favourite tractor.


----------



## mlappin

mlappin said:


> I have a 1967 International 1300B 4x4. Built like a damn tank, durable as a tank, rides like a tank, gets the mileage of a tank but oh so fun to drive.
> 
> Anyways, had it after all grown up but my favorite is my Grandfathers 1600 Oliver diesel. Inherited that tractor so it's still around, growing up I'd have to say a Oliver 88 diesel.


Forgot all about the MF Super 90 we had, seems like it was a high clearance but I could be wrong. Stock would run a little over 21 mph on the road which was flying back then, Dad and a neighbor turned the fuel up and turned the governor up so it was more like 26mph on the road. Never had engine problems after turning it up but could never keep the hydraulics working right, always steered okay but the rest was crap. Okay for running a silage blower or chopper though.


----------



## Bigfoot62

Not sure if this counts as "favorites," since growing up on this small farm we only had two. John Deere model B, tricycle front end; and an International Farmall 100. We still have them both. (neither in running condition) My dad bought the B new in '47, and my grandpa traded for the 100 when I was a little boy. (he had a Super A with manual lift, and the 100 had hydraulic lift) Neither tractor had a 3PT hitch, so all of our implements were pull type. Many of the plows were horse-drawn that were converted to be used on the tractors. I was in my 20's before my dad bought the Ford 2600 shown in my signature. If my dad and grandpa were still alive, I think they would be blown away by the equipment that we have now. 

I guess my favorite of the two was the B, although it was hard for me to drive as a small boy. It has a Horn hydraulic FEL, and the steering sector was worn out.


----------



## Ortimber

My two favorites were a little Ford 1920 that had a real factory loader and a shuttle shifter for forward and reverse. I used to just drive that thing around for no reason because it was so fun.

The other machine which I was fond of (which we still have) is a Ford TW-5. Our hay ground is very hilly and I used to love to pull the mower up the hills, let her smoke and then hit the floor switch and drop her into low gear. Just loved hearing that engine.


----------



## wvfarmboy54

i grew up on tractors started out on a super c loved the 420 jd spent thousands of hours on a 1020 while in high school loved them all.


----------



## Maplecrestfarm

Favorite Tractor growing up would be a tie between our 1954 Allis Chalmers WD, and our 1967 farmall 656d. The WD is the first I ever drove, but I remember Dad feeding the cows evert night with the 656 and the loader. Still have both, the WD is on woodsplitter duty and the 656 is just a great all around chore Tractor, tedding, raking, grinding feed etc


----------



## ubadawg

My grandfathers Farmall 806D factory wide front with 18-4-38 on back. Still have it and still use it.


----------



## DanielCW

Ford 6610. It was my Dad's hay tractor and it seemed like any time he had a big job, that's the tractor he used.

Besides that, when I was a kid, the old Allis Chalmers G tractors were so appealing. I always wanted one to cut grass with when I was 8-13 years old. I recently saw that a few companies still build similar tractors which makes me happy


----------



## KYhaymaker

Grandpa's JD 430 he bought new in 58. We still have it, and I still love the sound an old two cylinder makes under load.

Like baling hay in the cab of my 4440. No chaff in the eyes and stay cool!


----------



## Mf5612

my first tractor i drove on our farm as a ca allis.my dad had afew allis tractors. we found a wd allis he owned new and used on our farm in the 1950 s.he has restored it and looks great.

one of my favs was a mf 265 we used for 25 yrs.it never stopped going.13000 hrs and never had a rebuild .my other fav is a white 2-105 dad bought new in 1978. we still use it on a bale chopper or tmr mixer.


----------



## Vol

My favorite tractor when growing up was a JD Orchard tractor....I never got to drive one, but this is my favorite.




























and this was my 2nd favorite tractor.










Regards, Mike


----------



## Hayjosh

Vol said:


> My favorite tractor when growing up was a JD Orchard tractor....I never got to drive one, but this is my favorite.
> 
> and this was my 2nd favorite tractor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards, Mike


A man after my own heart. A 4020 is my favorite tractor of all time...a lot of power, and a timeless, elegant look. It was the first tractor I ever drove as well; my grandpa taught me on it and it was his favorite tractor on the farm. He was a very kind and patient teacher. I still remember to this day, he had some forks on the back and I was picking up empty utility wire spools and setting them around the farm as paintball barricades for us grandkids.

This is me on that same tractor at his funeral.


----------



## Vol

A perfect one to be restored....family history.

Sheet metal looks excellent. You being handy with a spray gun would be a good fit for that tractor. I have seen the hood, fenders and the dash wrap clear coated and oh my gosh what a difference that can make.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Hayjosh

Vol said:


> A perfect one to be restored....family history.
> 
> Sheet metal looks excellent. You being handy with a spray gun would be a good fit for that tractor. I have seen the hood, fenders and the dash wrap clear coated and oh my gosh what a difference that can make.
> 
> Regards, Mike


That's actually a great idea. The tractor is completely my Uncle's, he's spent too much time farming with his dad to ever let it get away, but would be fun to restore for him. My plan has been to restore Grandpa's old 1970 F250 farm truck for my uncle at some point. That's as close to mint as you can get as well, parked it inside for good and got a different truck after putting only 60,000 miles on it.


----------



## Kaen3e

Ford 7000 Michael Keaton's ranch next door owned it so dad and grandpa told me I was running the bat mobile tractor. I took it when we sold that Montana ranch it started when nothing else would in the winter. Eventually sold it to a coworker he loves it 6k hrs and running like a top


----------



## YoungFarmerinMN

My Favorite tractor was my dads IH 656 Hydro on the feeder Wagon. burned a gallon of oil for every tank of diesel, but I never got over listening to that run every morning and every evening to feed the cattle.


----------



## AncientIron

Have 2.
An International 300U
As well as an International 460 Diesel.
Learned to drive the 300 when I was 7. Picking stones and roots. I have the one I grew up with, and two more. Love those tractors.


----------



## wilsonb

Mine was a MF35 Deluxe. This was my Great Gandfather's tractor and the first I learned to drive. I still have it to this day and still use it; great little tractors.


----------



## Shawn1234

I would have to say my favorite tractor growing up was our ford 2600 diesel. I remember every spring and every fall tilling our 20 acre field with a 7ft 3pt disk. No cab, no radio. Even though it would take me about a good 8 hours to cover the whole field, and if it was hard soil and dry that year I would have to go over it twice to get a decent seed bed. I did this from the age of 8 to 19, then the field was passed down to me and now I work it with a JD 5100e with a cab and a 12ft pull type disk. even though it was not to much fun with the old ford, I will always remember it. I also just bought the tractor from my dad and I just got done with fall tillage, with the old 2600. I just wanted to bring back old memories. We now have 8700 hours on the tractor, with I have never heard of a 2600 with that many hours on it, it is just built like a tank and keeps trucking along.


----------



## Gogetter

We have had the D17 as long as I can remember. That tractor has done everything from baling to pulling a wagon load of boy scouts out back camping. The spring seat suspension bounced me around a bit I can remember the 1st time I threw the hi/ low range hand lever forward after dropping the a hay wagon at edge of hay field. I feel the D17 will be running even after I run out of gas.


----------



## DH Farm

My favorite is a tough choice. My old 8n served me well, but the Case 431 diesel is a great tractor also. I still have that case.


----------



## Ohio hay

Dad had a moline 670 that one’s pretty special uncle had a farmall m first tractor I got to drive guy I worked for had an ih 1206 another favorite but a d17 Allis has to be the one out of tractor I personally owned


----------



## GulleyFarmsRhett

CASE 2090


----------



## 2cylinder

Growing up my grandpa had about 100 2 cylinder john deere tractors and I loved every one of them as a kid, playing on them and jumping on all of them pretending I was a big farmer. But he had a 856 that everytime he let me go for a ride on it I felt like that was the best tractor ever built in my little kid mind. Then I would plow with it when I got older and still loved that thing, obviously years later I realized it wasn't the greatest tractor ever but I sure do still love to see it.


----------

